# Canned Turkey Meatloaf



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We had ground turkey on sale here CHEAP. Bought lots a it. Here be a recipe what I used some a it fer.

Canned Turkey Meatloaf
17 pints

12 pounds ground turkey
4 1/2 tsp garlic powder
3 1/2 tsp onion powder
2 1/2 tsp paprika
1 1/4 tsp black pepper
3 1/2 teaspon mortons natures seasons
12 eggs
1 3/4 c ketchup
3 1/3 c oatmeal

Mix well.
1 1/2 inch head space
75 min @ 10 lbs pressure. This gonna change fer yalls altitude.

It'll look sumtin like this:









Mighty good stuff!

The disclaimer: This here recipe got oatmeal as a binder an some eggs. The food gods don't give that a thumbs up. Yall can this at yer own risk. Me, I really enjoy meatloaf!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ouch! I got this fer $1.25 a pound on sale. I bought 60 pounds.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

where I live, there is a BIG turkey supplier. You can buy frozen, boneless turkey loins any day for $1/lb. People around here use it for all kinds of stuff because of the price.

Of course, you have to grind it yourself, but we all have pretty good grinders


----------

